# Can anyone help me ID this shrimp?



## Wookii (26 Nov 2020)

Just received a delivery from Kesgrave Tropical which was supposed to include 10 x Tiger shrimp.

6-7 of the shrimp are clearly Tigers, but three or four of the shrimp, look nothing like. They almost look like small Amano’s but the marking aren’t right. I’ve asked Kesgrave to confirm, but I’m getting radio silence! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## noodlesuk (26 Nov 2020)

Looks very much like the Male Amanos I have in my tank, or maybe mine aren't  either and were mis sold? Will be interesting to see what thr outcome is!


----------



## Nick potts (27 Nov 2020)

definitely looks like an amano to me also


----------



## Wookii (27 Nov 2020)

Thanks guys - my thinking too - it just looks different from the Amano's I already have in that tank, but I guess they might be some inter-species variation depending on the stock was caught/sourced from.

All I can say is that it's a bit annoying when you order 10 x Tigers, and only get six along with four other random shrimp. Not best pleased.


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2020)

Just insist on a refund (especially in view of the radio silence)
It won’t help with shipping fees but it’s not as if the species are difficult to distinguish as “some are not like the others”
(This might be an understandable confusion if you were buying your aquarium shrimp at the grocers)

It’s likely the supplier has just added various shrimp shipments to any given tank, rather than taking care to limit species mixups (does Kesgrave ship from their own shop or do they source from various venders)


----------



## Wookii (27 Nov 2020)

alto said:


> Just insist on a refund (especially in view of the radio silence)
> It won’t help with shipping fees but it’s not as if the species are difficult to distinguish as “some are not like the others”
> (This might be an understandable confusion if you were buying your aquarium shrimp at the grocers)
> 
> It’s likely the supplier has just added various shrimp shipments to any given tank, rather than taking care to limit species mixups (does Kesgrave ship from their own shop or do they source from various venders)



I've had some replies just now. Apparently they keep several shrimp in one tank; blue velvet, yellow fire, tigers, malaya babauti and amanos all in the same tank!

Very odd. So even if you successfully received, say, 10 x blue velvets, they could already have cross bred with the yellow fire. My tigers could already have cross bread with the Babauti's! 

EDIT: Yeah, I think they are a bricks and mortar place, and ship their own stock. I suspect that either than ran out of tigers, and just stuck four other shrimp in, or some junior member of staff just scooped up 10 random shrimp in a rush. As you say, the tigers are quite distinctive, and the 6 that were sent that were genuine tigers, have beautiful colouration.


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2020)

With distance sales of livestock it seems a rather basic obligation to confirm species and number before shipping them on ...

In reality tiger shrimp are not that keen to cross breed (this is true of some other species as well despite hybrid lines now being available/popular)


----------



## kammaroon (28 Nov 2020)

I've been thinking of buying tiger shrimps from Kesgrave. They have the best looking shrimps, based on the pictures in eBay. Are yours like this?


----------



## Wookii (29 Nov 2020)

kammaroon said:


> I've been thinking of buying tiger shrimps from Kesgrave. They have the best looking shrimps, based on the pictures in eBay. Are yours like this?



You can’t really rely on livestock images on eBay, or even on dedicated websites, they are usually stock magazine type images, not photos of the actually livestock in their tank.

The tigers I have so look nice, but nothing like the colouration in that image.

I only really got the tigers from Kesgrave as they also had all three species of fish I wanted, otherwise I would probably have for them from a reputable breeder on Band Shrimp Marketplace - there you at least get to see images and video of the actual livestock being sold.

As for Kesgrave, they gave me a refund for the four shrimp, but when I said I actually ordered ten of the shrimp for a breeding colony and therefore a refund wasn’t what I actually wanted, they confirmed they had no more stock of Tigers. Which makes me suspect they just dumped in four other different shrimp with the last six Tigers they had left, hoping that I might be bit naive and not notice the difference. I would rather they had just been upfront at the start to be honest.


----------



## kammaroon (29 Nov 2020)

Wookii said:


> The tigers I have so look nice, but nothing like the colouration in that image.


That's a shame about the image, but to be expected.



Wookii said:


> I only really got the tigers from Kesgrave as they also had all three species of fish I wanted, otherwise I would probably have for them from a reputable breeder on Band Shrimp Marketplace - there you at least get to see images and video of the actual livestock being sold.


I'll check out the Band, thanks.


----------



## Wookii (29 Nov 2020)

kammaroon said:


> That's a shame about the image, but to be expected.
> 
> 
> I'll check out the Band, thanks.



Here’s a link: Shrimp Market Place


----------

